# Gastos y desgravaciones para un informatico autónomo



## blade72 (14 Jun 2010)

Hola, trabajo fundamentalmente como autónomo, realizando páginas web y vendiendo artículos, casi todo se hace desde Internet. O sea que trabajo desde casa la mayor parte del tiempo.

La cuestión es que la cosa va bien pero... resulta que tengo pocos gastos. Cualquiera diría "oye, fantástico" pero el hecho de tener pocos gastos y unos ingresos decentes implica pagar más hacienda, es más debería tener más gastos desgravables, eso entre otras cosas me permitiría no llegar a un baremo superior por ingresos donde se paga un porcentaje más alto a hacienda. O sea, si igual hubiera tenido 3000 euros más de gastos quizás no habría llegado a ese baremo más alto y hubiera pagado 1000 o 2000 euros menos.

Mi pregunta es, ¿en qué podría invertir para tener gastos desgravables? Algunas respuestas ya las sé, son lógicas, invertir en publicidad, material, tecnología... ¿pero qué más? ¿planes de pensiones? ¿subirme la cuota de autónomo? ¿me dais más ideas? 

Gracias.


----------



## Lorca83 (14 Jun 2010)

aqui tenemos a alguien inteligente que ha sabido reciclarse y que ha empezado su negocio de cara al futuro.

Enhorabuena, se necesita que mas gente emprenda en internet, me parece que aun no nos hemos dado cuenta del potencial que tiene la red.


----------



## merche400 (14 Jun 2010)

Si tus ingresos son mas altos, creo que te interesaría montar una SLU en la que los rendimientos netos tributan a, creo, un 33%.

Si eres autonomo y siguen tus ingresos creciendo, puedes llegar a pagar, según las subidas proximas en Renta, hasta un 50%.

Referente los gastos...
-puedes reformar la casa y aplicarle un % a esos gastos. Por ejemplo... pintar el despacho
-poner el AA en el despacho, es posible deducir el 100% porque afecta al lugar de trabajo.
-gastos de electricidad: el porcentaje de tu despacho, referente al total de la casa.
-el seguro de la casa...en el % respecto a tu despacho


----------



## kunk (14 Jun 2010)

Una cosa son gastos y otra inversiones.

En ambos casos recuperas el IVA

Luego, las inversiones se van amortizando al ritmo que marca Hacienda para cada tipo de equipo o bien en el que inviertas, de modo que irás recuperando el importe al cabo de los años. Los gastos van simplemente a la cuenta de resultados del año reduciendo beneficios, y lo que te ahorras es el IRPF o el impuesto de sociedades, dependiendo del caso.

Todos los equipos y gastos asociados a la actividad tienes que introducirlos en la contabilidad (en realidad nadie te lo va a exigir nunca, pero te conviene hacerlo), pero no es muy recomendable gastar en algo que no sea justificable en el marco de ésta.


----------



## serradell (14 Jun 2010)

Ponte a modulos y listo.


----------



## kunk (14 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Si tus ingresos son mas altos, creo que te interesaría montar una SLU en la que los rendimientos netos tributan a, creo, un 33%.



A los profesionales normalmente se les obliga a tributar en régimen de transparencia a través del IRPF aunque tengan una SLU. La verdadera ventaja de una SLU es la delimitación de la responsabilidad, pero ante el banco seguramente no te servirá de nada porque tendrás que avalar personalmente tus préstamos.


----------



## themax (14 Jun 2010)

No se exactamente para que , pero a la gente que conozco en similar situacion (autonomo buscandose la vida en internet) lo que les veo hacer es pedir factura de absolutamente todo.

Bocata choped --> factura
10€ de gasolina --> factura
menu del dia en casa paco --> factura
Aparcando en zona de parkimetros --> guradando el ticket

Supongo que se desgraban (desgravan? perdoneseme el HOYGAN) el IVA o se pueden imputar como gastos, ahi estoy perdido pero que detras hay un motivo fiscal lo tengo seguro.


----------



## ignorante (14 Jun 2010)

Sólo comentar que no existen los "baremos" en el IRPF. Ni para autónomos ni para trabajadores por cuenta ajena (que tributan exactamente igual para una misma base imponible).

Cuando se pasa de un tramo de tributación al siguiente, el nuevo tipo más elevado se aplica sólo a la cantidad de dinero que entra en ese nuevo tramo. Es decir, empezando un tramo, en 30000 euros a un tipo 5 puntos mayor (no voy a buscar los tramos ahora; además hay un mínimo exento, una deducción general, etc), por ganar 30100 no se pasa a tributar 5 puntos más por los 30100, sino solo por los nuevos 100.

Lo de "pasar de baremo" o tramo y por ello creer que hay que pagar más es un error muy común, procedente en parte de la prensa analfabeta (entre la que se incluyen importantes cabeceras de la prensa económica nacional).


----------



## melquiades (14 Jun 2010)

Yo trabajo como autónomo en informática (desarrollo) desde hace ya 15 años. Nuca me ha faltado trabajo y nunca he sabido manejarme con hacienda. Me quito el IVA del transporte y del telefono, así como de los equipos, pero de media uos 180 € al trimetre. De autónomos a la SS el mínimo.


----------



## wolfy (15 Jun 2010)

Aparte de los gastos habituales. Puedes deducirte el 100% de los gastos de Ropa 2 Veces al Año.

O Sea. Puedes poner como gasto Traje, Camisa y Calzado (2 Piezas cada año)
Ahi te puedes deducir unos 1000€/Año

Si eres mujer pues hasta la peluqueria la puedes meter como gasto (Imagen)

Un Saludo


----------



## Pedorro (15 Jun 2010)

> Cuando se pasa de un tramo de tributación al siguiente, el nuevo tipo más elevado se aplica sólo a la cantidad de dinero que entra en ese nuevo tramo. Es decir, empezando un tramo, en 30000 euros a un tipo 5 puntos mayor (no voy a buscar los tramos ahora; además hay un mínimo exento, una deducción general, etc), por ganar 30100 no se pasa a tributar 5 puntos más por los 30100, sino solo por los nuevos 100.
> 
> Lo de "pasar de baremo" o tramo y por ello creer que hay que pagar más es un error muy común, procedente en parte de la prensa analfabeta (entre la que se incluyen importantes cabeceras de la prensa económica nacional).




Exacto.

Decir que por tener 3000 más de beneficios .. tiene que pagar 2000 más de impuestos es una tontería. Vamos .. no es verdad, porque no hay ningún tramo que sea del 66%.

En el fondo .. eso de querer buscar gastos donde no los hay para no llegar al tramo siguiente .. es absurdo, porque, como bien has dicho, el tramo superior solo se aplica a los ingresos que lo sobrepasan, y no al resto.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2010)

blade72 dijo:


> Hola, trabajo fundamentalmente como autónomo, realizando páginas web y vendiendo artículos, casi todo se hace desde Internet. O sea que trabajo desde casa la mayor parte del tiempo.
> 
> La cuestión es que la cosa va bien pero... resulta que tengo pocos gastos. Cualquiera diría "oye, fantástico" pero el hecho de tener pocos gastos y unos ingresos decentes implica pagar más hacienda, es más debería tener más gastos desgravables, eso entre otras cosas me permitiría no llegar a un baremo superior por ingresos donde se paga un porcentaje más alto a hacienda. O sea, si igual hubiera tenido 3000 euros más de gastos quizás no habría llegado a ese baremo más alto y hubiera pagado 1000 o 2000 euros menos.
> 
> ...



Estoy en tu mismo sector (quien sabe, quiza hasta nos conozcamos  )

no hay muchos gastos deducibles mas alla de los puramente informaticos y de material de oficina, intentar deducirte el recibo de la luz o una parte es arriesgado, yo meto el del telefono, pero agua, luz, gas y demas son gastos de la casa y te arriesgas a que una inspeccion resulte en un palo, solo podrias si reservas una parte de la casa perfectamente delimitada, y la proporcion del gasto deducido guarda relacion con la parte de la casa que usas (vamos, que si usas el 10% de la casa, no puedes deducirte el 50% de esa factura)



serradell dijo:


> Ponte a modulos y listo.



No todas las actividades pueden acojerse a modulos, esta es una de ellas



merche400 dijo:


> Si tus ingresos son mas altos, creo que te interesaría montar una SLU en la que los rendimientos netos tributan a, creo, un 33%.
> 
> Si eres autonomo y siguen tus ingresos creciendo, puedes llegar a pagar, según las subidas proximas en Renta, hasta un 50%.
> 
> ...



Una SLU tribuja al 25% hasta 90000€ y al 30% el resto (no al 33%!), pero ojo, ese dinero no es tuyo, sera de la empresa, no te puedes comprar un sofa nuevo con el, si luego te haces una paga de beneficios para poderlo gastar pagaras otro 19 a 21% adiciona, en españa hay doble tributacion de beneficios.
En ese caso conviene que te pongas un sueldo que cubra tus necesidades y el resto quede en la SL. En el futuro podras comprar un coche con la SL en lugar de con tu dinero. 



kunk dijo:


> A los profesionales normalmente se les obliga a tributar en régimen de transparencia a través del IRPF aunque tengan una SLU. La verdadera ventaja de una SLU es la delimitación de la responsabilidad, pero ante el banco seguramente no te servirá de nada porque tendrás que avalar personalmente tus préstamos.



Los servicios informaticos no se consideran servicios profesionales, sino servicios empresariales, tu tendras la tributacion de la SL en la sociedad, y la de persona fisica para ti.
Ese es mi caso y he pasado con exito por el despacho del inspector.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2010)

Sobre la limitacion de responsabilidad de una SL podriamos hablar largo y tendido.

La limitacion es solo teorica, pues existe ademas* la responsabilidad del administrador de la sociedad*

Si llevas a la sociedad a la quiebra, si dejas deudas gordas, si te cae un multazo gordo y la SL no puede pagarlo, etc, podria caerte a ti, como administrador, la responsabilidad de pagar.

Este es el motivo por el que Diaz Ferran, dias antes del concurso de acreedores de Air Comet, realizo una maniobra societaria para no constar como administrador de la sociedad y asi eludir pagar con su patrimonio el papelon.

Claro, si eres un Diaz Ferran, etc, un tio forrado hasta las orejas, puedes contratar a un bufete que en 24h te proporcione una SL 'precocinada', hasta un bonito grupo de testaferros insolventes y mil y una triquiñuelas legales para que no te puedan tocar y hacer un corte de mangas "legal" a todo al que debas pasta.

Pero si eres un pequeño empresario date por jodido si por ejemplo.

-A un funcionario del ministerio de industria se le ocurre ponerte una multa por incumplir la LSSI en una web por "no publicar los precios de venta en la web", y limpiarse el culo con tu recurso donde dices que no hay precios que publicar porque NO VENDES NADA. (Esto es un caso real surgido en mi entorno hace unos meses, 1800 euros de multa por no poner unos precios en una web donde no se vendia nada, ir a juicio le costaba mas y la administracion nunca te paga las costas)

-Si a un señor de proteccion de datos le da por decir que hacias spam cuando enviabas un email a un señor que puso sus datos en tu web conforme a una condiciones del contrato de uso, porque considera que aunque estaba aceptando un contrato al enviar los datos, no era un cliente 'de pago' (¿denunciamos mañana a cualquier servicio gratuito porque no somos sus clientes?). Tristemente es otro caso real, 600€ de multa, las ponen asi para que no salga rentables recurrirlas y te las tragues, es la "mordida"

Y todo tipo de atropellos sin sentido en esta españa de burocratas mangantes


----------



## mike69 (15 Jun 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Estoy en tu mismo sector (quien sabe, quiza hasta nos conozcamos  )
> 
> no hay muchos gastos deducibles mas alla de los puramente informaticos y de material de oficina, intentar deducirte el recibo de la luz o una parte es arriesgado, yo meto el del telefono, pero agua, luz, gas y demas son gastos de la casa y te arriesgas a que una inspeccion resulte en un palo, solo podrias si reservas una parte de la casa perfectamente delimitada, y la proporcion del gasto deducido guarda relacion con la parte de la casa que usas (vamos, que si usas el 10% de la casa, no puedes deducirte el 50% de esa factura)
> 
> ...


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2010)

gracias, ya tengo un asesor, estas diciendo basicamente lo mismo que yo, de los gastos de vivienda, la parte proporcional

del resto de gastos, en nuestra actividad no existen

no hay comidas de empresa, uniformes, etc


----------



## Pomar (15 Jun 2010)

mike69 dijo:


> euriborfree dijo:
> 
> 
> > Estoy en tu mismo sector (quien sabe, quiza hasta nos conozcamos  )
> ...


----------



## asm2001 (15 Jun 2010)

mike69 dijo:


> euriborfree dijo:
> 
> 
> > Estoy en tu mismo sector (quien sabe, quiza hasta nos conozcamos  )
> ...


----------



## Yuri Bohr (15 Jun 2010)

> y yo me pregunto... todo eso lo controla alguien? es decir, hay millones de autonomos, y muchos seran monotrabajadores, como se puede controlar todo eso para cada autonomo? que si solo puedes deducir el % de los gastos de tu casa que uses, etc. Y quien controla que lo que has puesto que usas es verdad o mentira? puedes poner que usas el salon (que tiene mas m2 que las habitaciones por norma general), y quien te niega eso? como lo controlan? van a tu casa a mirar donde tienes el ordenador montado y dnd meas en horas de trabajo?



Sí, se controla. No sé que parámetros emplearán exactamente para seleccionarte o si es simplemente aleatorio, pero sí hacen inspecciones. Me imagino que controlarán tus porcentajes de gastos en relación con lo que ingresas, no lo sé. 

Como ejemplo pintoresco: inspección a arqueólogo autónomo: Material deducido como gasto: laca de uñas transparente y quitaesmalte. Inspector indignado por meter cosméticos como gasto deducible. Explicación: son necesarios para fijar y remover las etiquetas de identificación de las muestras halladas.


----------



## Consultorcillo (15 Jun 2010)

asm2001 dijo:


> mike69 dijo:
> 
> 
> > y yo me pregunto... todo eso lo controla alguien? es decir, hay millones de autonomos, y muchos seran monotrabajadores, como se puede controlar todo eso para cada autonomo? que si solo puedes deducir el % de los gastos de tu casa que uses, etc. Y quien controla que lo que has puesto que usas es verdad o mentira? puedes poner que usas el salon (que tiene mas m2 que las habitaciones por norma general), y quien te niega eso? como lo controlan? van a tu casa a mirar donde tienes el ordenador montado y dnd meas en horas de trabajo?
> ...


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2010)

Tu puedes declarar lo que quieras, como el que dice que mete sus trajes pero que "si le pillan" le crujen.

El tema esta en que en cualquier momento te pueden llamar a comprobacion, y ahi te van a mirar con lupa.

Desde luego que tu puedes meter mil cosas que no sean verdad, inventarte las facturas y declarar lo que quieras, para eso no hace falta mucha imaginacion, te lo inventas y si en 5 años no te llaman a comprobacion, pues alegria, pero durante 5 años cada vez que veas una carta de la AEAT te vas a hacer _popó_, ademas, el que empieza haciendo esas ñapas generalmente no para, con los que esos 5 años son eternos, siempre tiene alguna chapuza hecha en los ultimos 5 años.

Tampoco cuesta tanto tener un poco de cabeza y declarar los gastos reales, el tanga no cuela como gasto de la actividad


----------



## blade72 (15 Jun 2010)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Yo sí me desgravo algunas cosas pero otras no las tengo claras. Por ejemplo, creo que ni comidas, ni trajes ni gasolina. Aunque en breve quizás sí tenga que hacer visitas de negocios y espero poder desgravarme la gasolina. De momento los gastos por publicidad, servidores web, dominios, tecnología, material de oficina, etc la verdad es que son bajos para el sueldo que gano. Y sí creo que si hubiera tenido más gastos desgravables pagaría un nivel más bajo de impuestos, eso me dijo mi gestor. 

La idea de trabajar por Internet viene de hace mucho, no quería simplemente depender toda la vida de un trabajo y de un jefe que me pudiera putear. Ahora sólo trabajo media jornada en la empresa (me tratan muy bien), lo demás en mi casa, donde gano mucho más y donde los ingresos provienen de varias fuentes fiables (google una de ellas).

Me alegro de haber emprendido este camino, ahora veo como anda España y suspiro de alivio. 
Es más pensaba comprarme un segundo piso... pero mejor no lo digo por si me crucifican. )

Otra cosa es que hace tiempo que os leo (necesito aprender a invertir mejor mi dinero) pero no había enviado un mensaje hasta ahora.


----------



## Lorca83 (15 Jun 2010)

yo tb ando tantenado la posibilidad de crear negocios por internet, ya tengo un caos increible en la oficina y es que la presion fiscal en este pais es abrumadora.

no se puede emprender nada sin que tengas beneficios 100% fijos.

De momento, mis andaduras por internet no superan los 3.000 € al año, asi que con hacienda no tengo problemas ya que no tengo que declarar impuestos

pero si algun dia aumentan, pues ya vere como me lo monto.

Un saludo

Pd. eso si, legal 100%, no voy andar metiendo la pata y menos con hacienda, por internet hay que ser siempre legal 100% por que todo se rastrea.

Seria de tontos tener un negocio x internet y defraudar, te pillan si o si. En cualquier caso, yo recomiendo que se haga todo siempre legal, aunek los mayores ladrones sean el fisco español. Pero bueno.

Suerte y saludos


----------



## blade72 (15 Jun 2010)

Todo es empezar, yo empecé ganando 4 duros, luego cuando ya empecé a ganar dinero por publicidad es cuando me entró el gusanillo, y los ingresos subieron y subieron ... Más adelante empecé a buscar artículos que vender. Hay muchas cosas que se pueden hacer por internet y lo bueno es que no tienes muchos gastos (ni servidores ni dominios ni luz ni material cuesta mucho dinero). El riesgo es mínimo. Otra cosa es si montas una tienda y tienes que tener stock...

Eso sí, muchas horas de dedicación no te las quita nadie.


----------



## Minicachalote (16 Jun 2010)

¿Si tienes que ir a poner en marcha una aplicación a una empresa no puedes deducirte el menú del día?


----------



## blade72 (16 Jun 2010)

Jeje, es que yo no hago aplicaciones para empresas, hago las páginas "para mí" y luego gano dinero con acuerdos de publicidad (también vendo algunos artículos). Lo prefiero así ya que me permite no depender de nadie, también me evita el trabajo de buscar posibles clientes o de malos rollos si no me pagan. 

Si hiciera eso lógicamente debería descontarme dietas y gasolina, incluso ropa.


----------



## blackhole (16 Jun 2010)

Blade, monta una SL. Tributa al tipo reducido del 25%. Aparte, te puedes autocontratar, por lo que te podrás deducir unos 2500 euros en rendimientos del trabajo y la Seguridad Social a pagar sería la misma (autónomo).
Luego hay otras posibles deducciones, pero hay que ver la empresa en sí y los rendimientos.
No me explayo más a menos que quieras más datos concretos por privi.


----------



## Pomar (17 Jun 2010)

blackhole dijo:


> Blade, monta una SL. Tributa al tipo reducido del 25%. Aparte, te puedes autocontratar, por lo que te podrás deducir unos 2500 euros en rendimientos del trabajo y la Seguridad Social a pagar sería la misma (autónomo).
> Luego hay otras posibles deducciones, pero hay que ver la empresa en sí y los rendimientos.
> No me explayo más a menos que quieras más datos concretos por privi.



Una SL tiene unos costes de gestión altos (llevar contabilidad, presentar cuentas, etc...) y no siempre merece la pena. Lo mejor para el pequeño suele ser empezar como empresario individual y si la cosa va creciendo tiempo tendrás a montar una SL.


----------



## euriborfree (17 Jun 2010)

Pomar dijo:


> Una SL tiene unos costes de gestión altos (llevar contabilidad, presentar cuentas, etc...) y no siempre merece la pena. Lo mejor para el pequeño suele ser empezar como empresario individual y si la cosa va creciendo tiempo tendrás a montar una SL.



Exacto, montar una SL tiene unos costes elevados, y lo que ha dicho el otro forero no es correcto

La tributacion no es el 25% a tipo fijo, sino al 25% para los primeros 90.000€ y al 30% para el resto

El sueldo es el que cobras como administrador de la sociedad, es un gasto deducible en la sociedad, pero luego tributas por el en el irpf

el administrador de la sociedad se tiene que pagar de su bolsillo el autonomo, ya que la ley esta mal hecha y no contempla que lo pague la sociedad, aunque en la practica no te dicen nada si lo haces asi.

En general, la gente se crea una sociedad cuando los ingresos se acercan a los "tipicos ingresos burbujistas" ;-)


----------



## blade72 (18 Jun 2010)

> Una SL tiene unos costes de gestión altos (llevar contabilidad, presentar cuentas, etc...) y no siempre merece la pena. Lo mejor para el pequeño suele ser empezar como empresario individual y si la cosa va creciendo tiempo tendrás a montar una SL.



Por eso, por eso no monté una SL. Quizás más adelante.


----------



## Pomar (18 Jun 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Exacto, montar una SL tiene unos costes elevados, y lo que ha dicho el otro forero no es correcto
> 
> La tributacion no es el 25% a tipo fijo, sino al 25% para los primeros 90.000€ y al 30% para el resto
> 
> ...




Creo que se puede hacer pero en la nómina del adminstrador entonces la cuota de autónomos ha de figurar como una retribucíon en especie que luego tributará como rendimientos del trabajo.


----------



## FuiUnDesgraciado (18 Jun 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Aparte de los gastos habituales. Puedes deducirte el 100% de los gastos de Ropa 2 Veces al Año.
> 
> O Sea. Puedes poner como gasto Traje, Camisa y Calzado (2 Piezas cada año)
> Ahi te puedes deducir unos 1000€/Año
> ...



Alguien puede confirmar esto?. Esta estipulado en alguna ley?. Por favor me interesa yo tambien soy informatico autonomo. Cuantos habemos en el foro
Un saludo.


----------



## Pomar (19 Jun 2010)

FuiUnDesgraciado dijo:


> Alguien puede confirmar esto?. Esta estipulado en alguna ley?. Por favor me interesa yo tambien soy informatico autonomo. Cuantos habemos en el foro
> Un saludo.



Yo entiendo que todo depende de:

1) lo bien que le caigas al inspector de turno si llega el momento

2) la proporcionalidad de esos gastos

3) y sobre todo, que puedas probar que necesitas incurrir en ellos si o si para conseguir ingresos.


----------

